# Many Thanks Lewkat.........................



## Maywalk (Jan 11, 2022)

for opening the door for me to get in this site once again. 
I tried that many perfumes and did a covid test each time  when trying in vain to call in to answer you I was beginning to think I had been banned.
It all started out with whether we felt old or not. 

This is how I feel about it. 


WHAT SENIOR CITIZENS ARE WORTH. 

Did you know that we old folks are worth a fortune? 
We have silver in our hair.
Gold in our teeth. 
Stones in our kidneys.
Lead in our feet .
AND 
Gas in our stomachs. 


I have become older since I called in last and a few changes have come into my life. 
I have become a frivolous old woman. 
I am seeing six men a day. 
The first one is when I wake up named Will Power who helps me out of bed to go and see Jimmy Riddle and then its time for breakfast with Mr Kellogg followed closely by the refreshing company of Mr Tetley or his other friend who I only know with the initals P.G.

Then comes someone I dont like at all named Arthur Itis. He knows he is not welcome but insists on staying all day. Even then he does not like staying in one place as he takes me from joint to joint. After a hectic day I am glad to be going to bed ( and with Johnny Walker too ! ) but I keep having to dodge that horrible Al Zheimer. 

Well I will leave you all now but I hope Will Power is your constant companion too but just make sure Emma Royd does not creep up on you from behind and watch out for Gerry Atric.


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2022)

Well, if Jimmy's out of town, you can always go to bed with Ben Gay.  I'll share him with you!

I've been messing around with Gerry Tol, too, and I feel much better now.


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2022)

Recently I've become involved with two foreign gentlemen that I met in the stomach aides aisle at Walmart, Milko Magneesha and Dulco Lax. 

My best buddies Ty Lenol and Moe Trin have been very helpful lately but I find that Dr. Scholl is underfoot too often.

I've been sneezing a lot....maybe I'll invite Ben Adryll over for a cup of tea.


----------

